# PCGH Abo K2?



## Redbull0329 (24. Mai 2012)

Hey, ich kann den EKL Alpenföhn K2 nicht mehr als Aboprämie finden, gibt's den nicht mehr?


----------



## TrustN0_1 (24. Mai 2012)

Hmm, vlt. solange der vorrat reicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2012)

Gut möglich das der Vorrat sich dem Ende geneigt hat


----------



## Charly313 (24. Mai 2012)

Habe bereits Nachgefragt! Ist ausverkauft! Ich weiß nicht ob ich sagen darf welcher nächsten Monat kommt??!! Es wird aber einen vergleichbaren geben!


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2012)

Kling nach dem Silver Arrow.


----------



## Charly313 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte niht von der Form sonderrn eher von der Leistung!


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Mai 2012)

Die gleichen sich sowohl in Form als auch Leistung


----------



## Charly313 (25. Mai 2012)

Der der kommt ist kein Twin Tower Kühler!!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2012)

Na rück schon raus mit der Sprache!  Ist's etwa ein Archon? Wenn ja dann könnte ich vielleicht schwach werden...


----------



## Charly313 (25. Mai 2012)

Ne leider nicht ratet weiter!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2012)

Ähm, warte... Es ist der Macho!  Oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

Charly313 schrieb:


> Der der kommt ist kein Twin Tower Kühler!!


 
Dann kann es wohl nur der Macho sein.
Oder PCGH hat den Mugen 3 mit einem PCGH Aufkleber versehen.


----------



## Charly313 (25. Mai 2012)

Nein auch der Macho ist es nicht!


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Mai 2012)

EKL Matterhorn?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Der hier? : LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC83 (Sockel 1155/1156) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Charly313 (25. Mai 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> EKL Matterhorn?


 


Softy schrieb:


> Der hier? : LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC83 (Sockel 1155/1156) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Leider Nein!

@Softy: Vlt. noch etwas kleiner?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2012)

Boxedkühler für einen 286er


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2012)

Ein Serverkühler mit 40mm Lüfter (der wär in der Leistung vergleichbar)


----------



## Charly313 (25. Mai 2012)

NEIN!  Noch VVVVIIIIEEEELLLL kleiner!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2012)

Ein BeQuiet! Dark Rock 2 vielleicht? Oder vereimerst du uns nur bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag?


----------



## Charly313 (26. Mai 2012)

@h.101: Warum sollte ich?

Weiter beim Rätsel: Der Kühler ist in dieser Version genauso gut wie der im "Ref. Design" aber leiser!


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. Mai 2012)

Dann ist es der Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition. Oder ein neuer Kühler in PCGH-Edition

Btw: Ich bin froh noch einen K2 bekommen zu haben


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2012)

Charly313 schrieb:


> @h.101: Warum sollte ich?
> 
> Weiter beim Rätsel: Der Kühler ist in dieser Version genauso gut wie der im "Ref. Design" aber leiser!


 
War'n Spaß.  Naja, wir werden ja bald sehen was kommt...


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Mai 2012)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Btw: Ich bin froh noch einen K2 bekommen zu haben


 
Ich *HASSE* dich!


----------



## Charly313 (26. Mai 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich *HASSE* dich!


 
Ich auch!!!


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. Mai 2012)

Damit kann ich leben 
.
.
. 
Tut mir leid für euch. 
aber es gibt doch noch den shamrock. PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Alpenföhn Shamrock (CPU-Kühler) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


----------



## Charly313 (26. Mai 2012)

Damit kann ich aber meinen Prozzi nicht  auf 5,0 Ghz und mehr übertakten!!!

Mein Alpebnföhn kackt schon bei 4,2 Ghz ab!!!

Boar wenn ich jetzt wüsste wo du wohnst!!!


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. Mai 2012)

Was meinst du mit abkacken? temps über 70-80° ?weil dass kann ich mir bei einen i5 2500K nicht vorstellen. ich konnte meinen mit nen Deepcool iceedge 400XT bei 4,5GHz kühlen


----------



## Charly313 (26. Mai 2012)

Ja bei 4,2 Ghz bei 1,2V ist er bei 72°C!! Und nein kein Montage fehler und nein keine WLP vergessen! WLP ist ganz dünn aufgestrichen!


----------



## BlackViper59 (26. Mai 2012)

Ok dann ist klar dass du den K2 haben willst. Ich hoffe für dich dass bald wieder ein guter Kühler im Angebot ist


----------



## Charly313 (26. Mai 2012)

Vorallem ich bekomme den K2+1 Jahr PCGH für 60 Euro!!

Nehme ich den 25 Euro Alternate Gutschein+1 Jahr PCGH muss ich immer noch 35 Euro drauflegen!!!

War nen super Angebot!


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, leider, deswegen wollte ich ihn ja auch haben


----------



## BlackViper59 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es schon geahnt dass ihn jeder haben will deswegen hab ich ihn auch gleich am 1. Tag bestellt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Mai 2012)

Ok und jetzt Charly: Raus mit der Sprache, was erwartet uns im Juni?


----------



## Charly313 (27. Mai 2012)

Ratet doch weiter! Er wurde schon einmal genannt!


----------



## Tatanka82 (27. Mai 2012)

wenn er schon genannt wurde, musst es aber auch sagen das er das ist :>


----------



## Charly313 (27. Mai 2012)

Jeder darf einmal Raten wenn er 5 mal genannt wurde sage ich das er es war!

Bitte so schreiben:

Username | Kühler

Es wird nur die erst Stimme gewertet!


----------



## Charly313 (27. Mai 2012)

Will denn keiner Raten??


----------



## BlackViper59 (27. Mai 2012)

1. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
2. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
3. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
4. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
5. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition

So fünfmal genannt


----------



## Tatanka82 (27. Mai 2012)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> 1. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
> 2. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
> 3. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
> 4. BlackViper59 | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
> ...


 
und ich zitier es nochmal um das zu bestätigen ;> ergo 10 mal :>


----------



## turbosnake (27. Mai 2012)

1. turbosnake| Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
 2. turbosnake | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
 3. turbosnake| Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
 4. turbosnake | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition
 5. turbosnake | Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition

Das sind jetzt 15 mal.


----------



## BlackViper59 (27. Mai 2012)

@Charly: wie schauts aus 15 mal genannt. reicht das?


----------



## Tatanka82 (27. Mai 2012)

also raus mit der Sprache :>


----------



## Charly313 (27. Mai 2012)

Naja OK! Dann will ich mich mal erbamen und sagen: Ihr habt recht! Es ist der Mugen 3 in der PCGH Edition!


----------



## BlackViper59 (27. Mai 2012)

wo ist mein keks


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Mai 2012)

Pff... Und ich muss mir den K2 für 65€ kaufen... Ich hab's ja!


----------



## BlackViper59 (30. Mai 2012)

Um meinen alten Physiklehrer zu zitieren: Das Leben ist eines der Härtersten.


----------



## Charly313 (6. Juni 2012)

Der Mugen 3 in der PCGH Version+Abo ist jetzt verfügbar!


----------

